# Is there more going on here ?



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

2 Haitian Americans arrested in President Jovenel Moïse assassination, officials say


At least two Haitian Americans are among six men who have been arrested in the assassination of Haiti's president early Wednesday, officials said.




www.foxnews.com




This just seems like there is more on going on here than what’s on the surface. 
I am no expert on Haiti but I understand it to be notoriously crooked and the Clintons supposedly made a fortune off fake aid groups and kickbacks after a earthquake a few years back. 
Anyone see the real story here ?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Not yet but as soon as I read of the assassination, the very first thought that entered my mind was...Clinton.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Arkancide...Yup

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hard not to come to that conclusion!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah the first thing I thought of was Clinton’s but I didn’t want to steer the conversation straight to that conclusion 
I am still not sure why Americans would be involved. 
Plus it was a group or 10 or more guy’s? Seems like that’s a lot of people for the job. I would think 2 maybe three but what do I know.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Nope. Not Frisky Bill and his wife The Prez. 

Dead Haitian guy was a corrupted as they come. Probably tried to get a bigger piece of the pie as Haiti is a major cocaine transshipment spot. You roll the dice and lose.

Godspeed.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

When its on Fox or CNN you may usually safely assume there is more to it than meets the eyes.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Dead Haitian guy was a corrupted as they come. Probably tried to get a bigger piece of the pie as Haiti is a major cocaine transshipment spot. You roll the dice and lose.
> 
> Godspeed.


looks like you’re on the right path. I copied this from BBC. I do believe there is a good deal of cocaine that comes from Columbia. 
BoF

*Colombian support*
At the news conference on Thursday, police showed reporters Colombian passports.
"Foreigners came to our country to kill the president," Mr Charles said, as the suspects sat on the floor behind him in handcuffs.
Colombia's government has pledged to assist Haiti with its investigation efforts.
Colombian police director, Gen Jorge Luis Vargas, said 17 former Colombian soldiers were thought to be involved.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Colombians and two Haitian-Americans.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Box of frogs said:


> looks like you’re on the right path. I copied this from BBC. I do believe there is a good deal of cocaine that comes from Columbia.
> BoF
> 
> *Colombian support*
> ...


If we are lucky we'll get another series of "Narcos" out of this. 

Godspeed


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This type activity has been going on as long as I’ve been around, and I’m 72.
This is business as usual in the Caribbean, Central America and South America.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Haiti has been a cesspool of corruption for the 60 years I have been aware of.
Way back when "Papa Doc" Duvalier was in charge, 
he brutality reigned with terror over the island.
"Doc" had people exterminated with his pet method, the "Doc" necklace this was a used tire hung on the victims head while he was bound up, 
and then it was set fire to do the job.
His son "Baby Doc" followed in his fathers brutal footsteps.
He is gone now too, like all the other dictators.
The place is just another Banana Republic like all the others sitting in the torrid zone.
They change politicians like we change bed sheets on a regular basis.
This is what happens when you put in socialist /Communist governments.
The history of central and south America are replete with examples going back 100+ years.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Haiti has been a cesspool of corruption for the 60 years I have been aware of.
> Way back when "Papa Doc" Duvalier was in charge,
> he brutality reigned with terror over the island.
> "Doc" had people exterminated with his pet method, the "Doc" necklace this was a used tire hung on the victims head while he was bound up,
> ...


But, but, but, we'll do it differently. We are sure of that. Uh huh.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You know after thinking about it, 
I wonder if Bill and Hillary had anything to do with.
They stole millions of aid money from there that was for hurricane relief, one of their bogus charities.
Over 90% of the supplies were stolen by corrupt officials, 
then sold off on the black market.
There were enough building materials donated and shipped in to build everyone a new home, none were ever built, they were sold off and shipped out of country, great business no expense all profit.
Food was left rotting beside the runways, the government was not interested is distributing it.
The airport was the busiest in central America for months, flights coming and going every 2 minutes.
The hardstand was filled to over capacity with relief flights.
It was proposed to build houses out of concrete to withstand the storms, again none were ever built.

Almost the same occurrence went on in Puerto Rico, 
another socialist government.
Trump sent the aid, it never got distributed, 
except to the crooked politicians.
Even more food supplies were left rotting in tropic heat while people starved.
Trump bad, don't care about ******, left them starving and without shelter.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I see we have here censorship by the forum on my post, did I hurt someone's feelings, tough.
I guess my limit here has been reached.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I see we have here censorship by the forum on my post, did I hurt someone's feelings, tough.
> I guess my limit here has been reached.


There is an auto censor feature to this software. I wonder if that was it. I found it the first time I wrote *******. THAT took some fixin to correct.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

That country is a charlie foxtrot on a good day - this is nothing exceptional for them.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Interesting how the three leaders who openly opposed the vaccine all are dead now: Haiti, Tanzania, and Botswana.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

What's odd is several of the capital police officers responding to the Jan 6th debacle that have allegedly committed suicide 

Some folk believe they were whacked because they were not cooperating with the propaganda 

Strange and odd indeed!


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

I agree with @SOCOM42 
some of my colleagues went to haiti after the last earthquake to do medical missionary care.
they brought a mobile surgical hospital to help with disaster aid.
they were told not to let any of their bags go with anyone... for good reason.
Half of their surgical instruments were stolen at the airport by officials.

they struggled to help these people because of the horrible amount of corruption, and thievery, laziness...
their system, their culture, their society is so broken... because they dont want to help themselves.

we tend to project our image of society on others.
we think because we live a society which believes in laws, rules, morals, and order... that other societies would want the same...
In places like this.. and in afghanistan... they do not believe in laws, honesty, integrity, order... 
it is every man for themselves... so little integrity and sacrifice for the common good.
that is why their country falls apart from an earthquake, hurricane, drought... or any other disaster..

THE USA CANNOT COME IN AND FIX THEIR PROBLEMS, WITH FOOD, HOUSING, AND AID... 
WHENEVER WE DO.. THEY ACCUSE US OF COLONIALISM... AND BLAME US FOR THEIR ILLS...

Lets fix our own problems first.... and not try to be eveyone's parent.....
if you raise a kid who is rotten... let them live with the consequences of their actions...
eventually they will figure it out and grow up... or they will go away...


----------

